# Egyptian: cat



## Elwintee

I believe the word for 'cat' in Ancient Egyptian is something like 'miaou'.  Could some expert confirm the correct spelling in English transliteration? Many thanks.


----------



## amikama

According to Wikipedia:


> The exact origin of the Egyptian Mau is not recorded and, therefore, cannot be known for certain. The Egyptian Mau is often said to be descended from African wild cats. A similar-looking cat is depicted in murals and wall paintings of Ancient Egypt. The breed name itself references the Middle Egyptian word _mw_ (literally, _cat_).


----------



## Elwintee

Thank you very much, Amikama.  I never thought of Wikipedia!


----------



## ancalimon

It's perfectly clear that the word miaou is an onomatopoic word. In Turkish, for example the sound a cat makes is "miyav"


----------



## entangledbank

The conventional transliteration _mw_ could cover various actual pronunciations, from [mu] to [mawa]. I think if there was an _ or [j] in there, however, it would be represented by another Egyptian letter._


----------

